# Reminisce / Pictures



## davetgabby

post one of your all time favorites


----------



## sandypaws

What a cute picture of little Molly. Love the little pink bow.


----------



## shimpli

Lovely Molly. 
One of my favorites... Ache:


----------



## shimpli

Yunque:


----------



## davetgabby

you never let us down Tere. Adorable.


----------



## whimsy

gosh..such cute puppies!!!


----------



## lfung5

Here are my oldies but goodies!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Chester has a lot of good ones. Here they are.


----------



## whimsy

Ruth... They are all just adorable, but which one is your all time favorite?


----------



## davetgabby

great pics everyone . Whimsy looks like she was beamed down from the heavens.


----------



## whimsy

davetgabby said:


> great pics everyone . Whimsy looks like she was beamed down from the heavens.


LOL As a matter of fact she was Dave!!! I just made a wish upon a star and 'poof'..there she was!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

whimsy said:


> Ruth... They are all just adorable, but which one is your all time favorite?


I really have no idea...probably the one where he's cocking his head.


----------



## TilliesMom

yay! what a fun thread!!
well, my avatar is one of my ALL time favorites... but so are these...


----------



## MarinaGirl

Tammy - my favorite picture of Tillie is the one of her in the bike basket. 
-Jeanne-


----------



## TilliesMom

MarinaGirl said:


> Tammy - my favorite picture of Tillie is the one of her in the bike basket.
> -Jeanne-


ha ha, ya it's one of my very favorites as well ... thus it being my avatar pic!


----------



## Atticus

What a fun thread!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

Atticus said:


> What a fun thread!


Aw, Atticus is such a cutie!


----------



## jabojenny

OMG how cute us everyone! It seems like this was a life time ago, but isn't time suppose to fly when your having fun? GO AWAY MHS.... GO away!!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom

ahhhhhhh that face!!!! He is SO adorable Jen!!


----------



## fishtwinslink

Such cuties everyone!! 

My avatar is my favorite picture of Lincoln...but this pic of him in the snow I love as well 

And I couldn't help but post this one from this summer...he is looking at me as if to say "seriously, mom?...you're really gonna make me wear this??" I had to for a few minutes! It was a luau party


----------



## Pucks104

The one in my avatar is my favorite Leo photo so far!


----------



## gelbergirl

Henry giving a little smile


----------



## Sonic and Aries

Well I'm on my iPhone so I can only post 1 picture at a time.. But I can't pick between the picture of me or of my husband meeting Sonic for the first time... Then I can't pick a favorite of Aries so I'll have to go through those later too!!

Here's me meeting Sonic at the breeders on the day I picked him up..


----------



## Sonic and Aries

Then here is my husband meeting the little guy when we finally made it home ..


----------



## TilliesMom

ha ha ha ooooohhhh, SO cute!! love that little tongue sticking out!


----------



## Ruth4Havs

fishtwinslink said:


> Such cuties everyone!!
> 
> My avatar is my favorite picture of Lincoln...but this pic of him in the snow I love as well
> 
> And I couldn't help but post this one from this summer...he is looking at me as if to say "seriously, mom?...you're really gonna make me wear this??" I had to for a few minutes! It was a luau party


she looks as if she were in havana, cuba at a party!


----------



## BFrancs

Here are my favorites of Vino and Canela:


----------



## Beau's mom

Great thread -- and an almost impossible challenge!! Who has ONE favorite??? Not me, I guess!!


----------



## BFrancs

Hope you guys don't mind but I had to add pix of Roxxy and Hunter. 

Hunter is a grumpy-butt and naturally sad looking. The only time he smiles right before meals and after walks in the park. Love his smile!

Little Cannoli thinks she's a hunting dog too.

As for the Vizslas posing with the red chair, that was all them. I was watching TV and looked over both of them just staring at me and I had to take a picture.

Sorry - I couldn't pick just one.


----------



## Suzi

Its hard to find just one :dance:


----------



## krandall

I LOVE Vizslas, so you won't hear ME complaining about their photos. 

I also think you should take TOTAL credit for the red chair photo... How hard you worked to get them in JUST the right positions, how many shots you had to take to get them JUST right...


----------



## Ruth4Havs

these are all sooo adorable! keep 'em coming, people!


----------



## andra

What awesome and adorable pictures  And the Vizslas are stunning!


----------



## BFrancs

krandall said:


> I LOVE Vizslas, so you won't hear ME complaining about their photos.
> 
> I also think you should take TOTAL credit for the red chair photo... How hard you worked to get them in JUST the right positions, how many shots you had to take to get them JUST right...


Nah seriously - that was all them. I just lucky on the first pix that they didn't move. Now, the second pix was them running away. lol


----------



## BFrancs

Suzi said:


> Its hard to find just one :dance:


I LOVE the flower pix! Where did you find it? She looks truly adorable.


----------



## davetgabby

super pics, keep em coming.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Here are some of my favorites of Pixie


----------



## davetgabby

ahh Beth , they're precious.


----------



## Laurief

I love this! Here are some of my favorites.


----------



## MarinaGirl

Emmie at 7 weeks, 11 months, and 17 months. -Jeanne-


----------



## davetgabby

I bet these are only a few Laurie . More .


----------



## Ruthiec

Laurief, when did you come to my house and photograph Charlie? That second shot is so much like him - his natural sleeping position is on his back with hair flying in all directions


----------



## Suzi

BFrancs said:


> I LOVE the flower pix! Where did you find it? She looks truly adorable.


 I made the sisters halloween costumes. I bought it all at the dollar store seeing as you like it here is another one.


----------



## Suzi

Pixiesmom said:


> Here are some of my favorites of Pixie


 Okay I haven't had puppy fever for a long time but Pixies baby pictures have me feeling those feelings. Especially the second one. Well the last one too.:baby:


----------



## Pixiesmom

Thanks! she was so tiny (still is). 
I always loved those flower costumes on the girls!!


----------



## Ruthiec

Not really reminiscing because we haven't had Charlie that long. But I love this photo which my DH took earlier today. Our cat's name is Suki.


----------



## davetgabby

gorgeous picture.


----------



## BFrancs

Suzi said:


> I made the sisters halloween costumes. I bought it all at the dollar store seeing as you like it here is another one.


OMG toooo cute!!! Love this one even more especially the butterfly wings...you made those?! WOW I wish I had your skills. You should start selling costumes.


----------



## Dory

Oh, boy! It IS hard to pick just one fav!

Here's a few of my favs of Quincy.


----------



## FancyNancy

OMG those little girl babies with their bows are so yummy!!! It's funny how the girls really look....well....girly! Here's a few of Henry. The last one is when he found a turtle and looked delighted! Great thread - all adorable pictures.


----------



## rokipiki

The pic of my little guy looking through window is one of my favourites. I think that is the very first picture of Roki i posted when I joined forum. He was seven months old. He reallly looked like little man. Second is my first avatar pic. One with empty plate (nothing to lick) is also one of my favourites. The last one is hava-bichon playdate. Lot of fun and six hour of non-stop RLH and barking


----------



## RickR

Love all the cute pictures!


----------



## Pixiesmom

davetgabby said:


> post one of your all time favorites


Molly is SOO Cuuute!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom

Loving these photos.
THE CUTEST DOGS EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie

*Jesse*

Fun pictures of Jesse:laugh:


----------



## Missy

rhot oh!!! you asked for it. Jody, that first picture of Atticus has got to be one of my all time favorite puppy pictures. 

ok-- well let the reminiscing begin (lucky for you I am limited to what is on my computer)


----------



## Missy

oh. I have to post this one!


----------



## TilliesMom

Missy said:


> oh. I have to post this one!


THIS IS MY ALL TIME FAVORITE forum picture EVER!!


----------



## Missy

thank you tammy! Dave, I realize you said "one" of your favorites...but I haven't reminisced in so long!!!! Just a few more. First my baby boy Cash!

























ha-ha and this last one of puppy Cash is called "I8Poop!!" so happy he does not do that anymore!


----------



## Missy

and a few more for Jas


----------



## Missy

and just two more of both! sorry to hijack this thread-- but I am GFETE going through all of these.


----------



## davetgabby

Missy , I said one , but I meant at least one. I agree with Tammy, \\ I think the one where the two of them are looking out the door, is one of the best ever. \keep em coming.


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> THIS IS MY ALL TIME FAVORITE forum picture EVER!!


Mine too, Tammy!


----------



## krandall

Missy said:


> and a few more for Jas


Oh, I'd forgotten about Easter Bunny Jas! That one is priceless too!!!


----------



## davetgabby

krandall said:


> Mine too, Tammy!


now that you agree with Tammy and me, where's Kodi?


----------



## FancyNancy

i love them looking out the door too!


----------



## LexiBoo

I love looking at all these pics! Too cute. Here are mine..

This is my favorite picture of Lexi, taken about 4 years ago. It ended up being our Christmas card picture that same year. She sure loves the Bruins 










Neely is only 8 months old, so I don't really have any old pictures of him, but here's my favorite. He buried himself under my afghan blanket.


----------



## krandall

OK, here's a collage I did a long time ago of Kodi's first year, and my favorite picture of him as an adult... one I painted from a photo I took in our yard. That was around his 2nd birthday.


----------



## Pucks104

Karen, love Kodi's collage and the painting of him is beautiful!


----------



## TilliesMom

OH MY GOSH, you PAINTED that Karen!??? GORGEOUS! man, you are talented!!!
I can't draw a stick figure.


----------



## davetgabby

great stuff Karen, that painting is excellent , I thought it was a photo.


----------



## sandypaws

Wow, Karen, that painting is absolutely stunning! I just showed it to Bud and he thought it was a photograph too. Such talent. I'm very impressed.

BTW, I love everyone's photos on this thread. There are so many great ones that I wouldn't be able to pick my favorite.


----------



## misstray

I have a hard time picking just one...so here's a selection. And yes, he got himself stuck in my TV cabinet as a pup!


----------



## krandall

I remember Brody stuck in the cabinet! It's so much fun seeing all theseguys and gals as little ones again!


----------



## Diann

Dave, this is baby Molly? Oh, how cute! Is she still in a shorter haircut now? Seems like I remember you cutting it earlier this summer.


----------



## davetgabby

yeah she's eight and a half and just three months ago we cut her down. Got to be too much to groom her . We have a mobile van come every two months for grooming. I am not happy with it but this is what life brings sometimes.


----------



## Diann

davetgabby said:


> yeah she's eight and a half and just three months ago we cut her down. Got to be too much to groom her . We have a mobile van come every two months for grooming. I am not happy with it but this is what life brings sometimes.


Wow, you kept her in a full coat for more than 8 years. That's admirable! Have you posted any pics of her in her short hair?


----------



## Pixiesmom

krandall said:


> OK, here's a collage I did a long time ago of Kodi's first year, and my favorite picture of him as an adult... one I painted from a photo I took in our yard. That was around his 2nd birthday.


Kodi has the cutest face ever!


----------



## krandall

Thanks, Beth. The picture that always makes me smile is the one of him as a tiny baby in his bed. His ears were SO HUGE compared to the size of the rest of him. I looked at him compared to other Hav puppies with these little bitty folded over ears, and wondered if he's EVER grow into them. Fortunately, he did! :laugh:


----------



## Sadie'sMom

*Sadie*

Three of my favorites.


----------



## Ruthiec

Sadie is beautiful and what a stunning colour. Love the one in the trolley.


----------



## Sadie'sMom

Thank you! She is such a fun doggie!


----------



## Suzi

I should be getting ready to go on my trip but finding old pictures is more fun. Maddie was hard to photograph because she was always on the move. The grass she is on was some saud I put down on my patio so she would have her own grass yard. She was so spoiled! I'm happy I got her at 8 weeks because she came from a BYB.


----------



## Missy

Saddie is lovely. has she kept her color?


----------



## Sadie'sMom

*Thank you!*

Sadie has kept the same color since she was a baby. We thought she might lighten up some, but she hasn't. She is three now, so if the shade was going to change, it should have by now. If you look at her album on the profile you can see that her color has remained the same.


----------



## Lalla

These are my favourite photos of Cuba, some with my Coton, Tycho


----------



## Ruthiec

Beautiful photos Lalla, Cuba is gorgeous.


----------



## sandypaws

Love the pictures, Lalla, especially the "dirty" one. Looks like he had fun.


----------



## Beau's mom

Beau, over time . . . 
6 months, 11 months, 
2 years, 18 months, 
2 1/2 years


----------



## Lalla

I love Beau's eyebrows!
And thanks, Ruth and Mary, for your comments - Cuba's a 'she' actually, Mary - no reason why on earth you should have known that!! - and yes, she did have fun, though didn't like the bath much afterwards!


----------



## sandypaws

Love Beau's pictures, Lorraine, especially the last one. What a great shot!


----------



## sandypaws

Sorry, Lalla, I know Cuba's a girl. Guess I think boys because three of my four dogs over the years have been boys. Just the opposite of my human kids.


----------



## Beau's mom

Thanks, Mary! I guess if I had to pick just one photo, it would be the last.

I'm loving all of these pictures -- what a great idea for this thread!!


----------



## lfung5

This is actually my all time favorite. As a puppy Fred would cuddle up to my ex husbands dog all the time. It was the cutest thing ever.


----------



## My2Havs

lfung5 said:


> This is actually my all time favorite. As a puppy Fred would cuddle up to my ex husbands dog all the time. It was the cutest thing ever.


Awww, that reminds me of when we got Roxie and we still had our Golden. Dooley wasn't much of a cuddler with her but our Golden Murphy didn't mind at all. He was also very gentle playing with her as you can see by the other photo.
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## azcolaw

*Ginny and Griffin*

Both puppy pictures from a while back. They are hard to photograph!!! They move too fast.


----------



## azcolaw

Don't know what I'm doing wrong, but cannot post pictures tonight.


----------



## azcolaw

Finally!


----------



## Pucks104

My favorite Leo dirty puppy pic!


----------



## Lalla

oh, dirty Leo is SO gorgeous!!


----------



## Pucks104

Lalla said:


> oh, dirty Leo is SO gorgeous!!


Thanks Lalla! For the first 2-3 months after we brought Leo home the end of April it rained boatloads. Every trip outdoors necessitated a rinsing out because being a little boy puppy there was nothing prissy about him. He just dived into the puddles, mud, wet grass, etc. I despaired that mold might set in since he was ALWAYS wet!


----------



## sandypaws

I love Leo's dirty puppy picture too. He's such a cutie.


----------



## Pucks104

sandypaws said:


> I love Leo's dirty puppy picture too. He's such a cutie.


----------



## Lalla

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Lalla! For the first 2-3 months after we brought Leo home the end of April it rained boatloads. Every trip outdoors necessitated a rinsing out because being a little boy puppy there was nothing prissy about him. He just dived into the puddles, mud, wet grass, etc. I despaired that mold might set in since he was ALWAYS wet!


Oh, how I wish it was just the boy puppies who had 'nothing prissy' about them!!! How I WISH my girl puppy had just SOMETHING prissy about her!!! Just ONE puddle avoided!!! Just ONE bit of wet grass left behind!!! Leo, I am just glad that you and Cuba don't live together - as a team you would be a complete nightmare!!!!


----------



## Pucks104

Leo, I am just glad that you and Cuba don't live together - as a team you would be a complete nightmare!!!![/QUOTE]

For sure! Ha! They would NEVER be clean or dry!


----------



## gelbergirl

Lalla said:


> These are my favourite photos of Cuba, some with my Coton, Tycho


Ha ha the dirty doggie photo !!


----------



## Lalla

Pucks104 said:


> For sure! Ha! They would NEVER be clean or dry!


Just as well there's an Atlantic Ocean between them, then!!


----------



## Lila

Oh, I love all these adorable Havs! Best dogs in the whole world!!!
I can't do just one pic of Mikey either.


----------



## Lila

Awww, I guess a .png doesn't show up so I'll change it to a .jpeg cause this is a cute one. This was Mikey at a play date


----------



## Lalla

Mikey is ADORABLE!


----------



## Lila

Lalla said:


> Mikey is ADORABLE!


Thank you  so is your little one!


----------



## Lalla

Lila said:


> Thank you  so is your little one!


They are quite alike, aren't they, though Mikey looks bigger than Cuba. I can't remember if you've said how hold he is? Cuba is 25 weeks old today. I love the black and white ones - well, I would, wouldn't I, I've got one!! Actually, I think one of the wonderful things about the breed is the diversity of colours and how lovely they ALL are.


----------



## Lila

Lalla said:


> They are quite alike, aren't they, though Mikey looks bigger than Cuba. I can't remember if you've said how hold he is? Cuba is 25 weeks old today. I love the black and white ones - well, I would, wouldn't I, I've got one!! Actually, I think one of the wonderful things about the breed is the diversity of colours and how lovely they ALL are.


Yes ours are quite alike  Mikey is a big one. He's almost 19 lbs and is only a couple months older than Cuba. Mikey was born Jan 14, 2013. I am partial to the parti mix, black and white ones too, obviously  But, I tell ya what - All the Hav's I've seen on this forum, I have loved! The breed is just adorable no matter what color, age or size.


----------



## Lalla

Lila said:


> Yes ours are quite alike  Mikey is a big one. He's almost 19 lbs and is only a couple months older than Cuba. Mikey was born Jan 14, 2013. I am partial to the parti mix, black and white ones too, obviously  But, I tell ya what - All the Hav's I've seen on this forum, I have loved! The breed is just adorable no matter what color, age or size.


Oh, goodness, Cuba is 3.3kilos which equals 7lbs 4oz! My 6 year old Coton is only 5kilos = 11lbs. Mikey, you could take them both on!!


----------



## Missy

did I ever show you guys baby Jasper? awww he was so tiny.


----------



## Pucks104

Awww! What a cutie!


----------



## azcolaw

Jasper is precious!


----------



## davetgabby

Molly's puppy class buddy, a Bernese than she met four years later and still recognized even though I forgot his name. lol


----------



## misstray

This thread always makes me smile.


----------



## BFrancs

Suzi said:


> I made the sisters halloween costumes. I bought it all at the dollar store seeing as you like it here is another one.


Hi Suzi..i was thinking .... just a suggestion...no pressure ...but... you should submit this pix of the sisters in their halloween costume for the "Havanese Forum 2013 Autumn Photo Contest" ... just an idea  .... i just love that picture of them way too cute not too.... plus it falls within the rules :biggrin1: ... again, no pressure .... esp if you were already planning to sumbit one of your other cool pictures. LOL

p.s. hope you dont mind i reposted the pix


----------



## paul59539

thanks


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Sophie


----------



## Bailey's Mom

Here are a few of my favorites. 

Chester (American Cocker Spaniel) & Bailey Boy (Havanese)

'Iolani


----------



## BFrancs

OMG love the pictures especially the second one of Bailey!! Too funny!!

Chester has sweetest eyes ever!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

